# Sharp Zaurus usbdnet

## bläk-kahr

Hallo

Is anyone able to help with setting ethernet over USB to my Zaurus?

I have followed the instructions at

http://www.ruault.com/Zaurus/ethernet-over-usb-howto.html

in order to set up an ethernet over USB connection between my Zaurus and my gentoo box. (vanilla-sources for 2.4.19 and corresponding usbdnet patch)

It doesn't work for me. I plug my Zaurus in and nothing. I don't know how to debug this and hope that someone can see a problem somewhere and help:

loaded modules

------------------

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

usbdnet                15196   0  (unused)

usb-uhci               23276   0  (unused)

usbcore                61952   1  [usbdnet usb-uhci]

dmesg:

-------

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xec00, IRQ 9

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

v0.4b sl@lineo.com, tbr@lineo.com

usbdnet.c: v0.4b sl@lineo.com, tbr@lineo.com

usbdnet.c: USB Host to Device Network - for Linux USB Devices using MDLM/CDC

usb.c: registered new driver usbdnet

and when I plug my camera in:

-----------------------------------

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus2/2, assigned device number 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x4a9/0x3048) is not claimed by any active driver.

But as I said, with the Zaurus he doesn't want to know?

Does anyone have any ideas how to debug this, to find out what's wrong?

Thanks

--Ben

----------

## llornkcor

what does ifconifg -a tell you?

did you run something this?

ifconfig usb0 192.168.129.200 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.129.255 up

route add 192.168.129.201 usb0

----------

## bläk-kahr

 *llornkcor wrote:*   

> what does ifconifg -a tell you?
> 
> did you run something this?
> 
> ifconfig usb0 192.168.129.200 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.129.255 up
> ...

 

The usb ethernet device isn't listed. There is no mention of the Zaurus in the logs when I put it in the cradle. 

--Ben

----------

## PorkySpine

check my post in:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=30930

if you still have the same problem....

----------

